
Smart glass can do neural computing all by itself - psdjung
https://bigthink.com/technology-innovation/ai-sheet-of-glass
======
Piskvorrr
Fake news, and repost. The glass is a _result_ of neural computing.

About as smart as a printed page - because hey, the text generator used AI!
#buzzwordspam

(Clever, for sure; possibly an engineering breakthrough in various ways, but
there's no "neural computing" once the AI is done crafting the glass
blueprint.)

